# Do I need to wax this new GNU?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Iir,..? The factory wax is usually pretty minimal. Won't hurt to ride it fresh from the wrapper, it'll likely just need waxed right after! Or,.. you can wax it first if you feel like it!

I can't recall if it's a bad idea to wax right over the factory wax or not! If it isn't recommended? You will probably want to do a quickie hot scrape to remove the factory stuff and _then_ do a proper regular wax! 

Hopefully someone will chime in with the proper info for that!


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Just ride it!

Factory wax isn't the best, but it will get you through your first few days on the board.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Factory wax is the pits.

However "New Board" excitement means for the first couple of days, you will be so pumped that you won't miss a decent wax job.

After you hit the hill for a couple of days and wear off all that lousy factory wax, do yourself a huge favour and give that new ride a proper, fresh coat of wax. You will notice a huge difference in performance and be able to experience the best ride your new deck can offer.

Have fun!!! Enjoy


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

Took my Rome Tour straight to the loose granular slopes. Didn't have any issues. It was a little slow if anything, but maybe just conditions. Take it for a spin and have fun, then worry about fixing it up after. I overthought it too.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

when you buy clothes off the rack at a department store do you just wear it the next night out or do you wash it first?

You don't have to wash it as it is clean.

Or is it?

Some do and some don't.

Its up to you, the rider.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You'll be glad you did


----------

